# Help please



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi I recently order 1/2 square foot of micro sword can any one tell me the best way to plant it Thanks Pat.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW! Who did you order it from?

I don't have it but it appears to plant it in the substrate: 
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=805


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Planting it can be tricky. Do you know if it comes already grown in a mesh screen/flat cage or is it in loose clumps? 

I find the screen is pretty easy to deal with so maybe purchase a mesh screen with about 1cm or slightly smaller sized openings to put on top of the swords. I wanted to spread out the plant material that I had but keep it in the screen so I used some sharp wire cutters to break the mesh into maybe 6 sections and spread those around. 

These sections can be just nestled into a small depression in the substrate and then pile up a bit of the gravel around it to cover the edges of the mesh. 

My problem was the large snails in my shrimp tank would just cruise right under the mess and uproot my plants. I have since packed the gravel around the mess slightly harder and the snails opt to not dig it up anymore. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Plants*

I believe it comes on mesh. I ordered it at aquariumplants.com they now have a canadian warehouse. I havent recieved them yet believe they send them out 1st of of March. Right now they have a sale on co2 systems and bunch of stuff. Limnophila hippuroides 1.99 looks like a cool plant so I might order some of them hoping to set up my 50 gal in a month or so.
Pat


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Pat, have you placed your order yet?

I created an order but bailed when the shipping charges were more than the actual plants. Please let me know how much your shipping is.

Thanks,

Tabatha


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Hi Pat, have you placed your order yet?
> 
> I created an order but bailed when the shipping charges were more than the actual plants. Please let me know how much your shipping is.
> 
> ...


I believe my shipping was 25.00 but since Iam in Barrie its worth it if I drove to Toronto it would cost me that in gas anyway.ps If youd like to try a bit of it let me know id be more then happy to send you a little once I recieve it Pat.


----------

